# I need your opinions - again



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I received these quilt squares along with lots of other goodies. I decided to use them to practice sewing squares together and matching the corners. I didn't have enough of either the lights or darks to make anything so I just randomly sewed them together. I'm going to make a rag type quilt from the squares and will be using flannel squares between each of these squares. I'll use matching flannel for the back. Do y'all think that will work okay? I know it won't be a pretty quilt by any means but it will be warm.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

One of my favorite things about quilting is that everything doesn't always have to be eligible for an artistic award. It will be lovely because you put time & effort into it. Don't worry about the colors not being perfect (or the corners either, for that matter). It will make a perfectly good quilt. Don't stress. That takes away all the fun!

-Joy


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Joy. I don't want to toot my own horn but I think the corners are pretty darned close to being perfect. I didn't pin the pieces, just matched them up and sewed them together. That's the way my mom always quilted and I thought I'd try it. My DD saw the pictures of the squares and already emailed me that she wants the quilt when it's finished.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

yes that would be the best quilt.. MIX matched and LOTS OF LOVE!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks giraffe baby. Now I need to find some flannel to use with the squares. I have several flannel sheets but they're all prints or plaids and I don't think the quilt needs any more patterns.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

You could also make it a "TIE" quilt. thats what my quilt that my gram passed down to one of my sisters looks like and it is tied


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

By tied, do you mean using yarn to attach the front and back? There aren't enough squares for even a small quilt without adding some kind of filler blocks.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Using muslin squares between these would be a good way to add to it also.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah you could add Muslin and then TIE the "MIXED" colored yarns in that "WHITE" square to add depth!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

HoosierArkyTex said:


> Using muslin squares between these would be a good way to add to it also.



That's a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

giraffe_baby said:


> yeah you could add Muslin and then TIE the "MIXED" colored yarns in that "WHITE" square to add depth!


Oh yes, keep those ideas coming. I have lots of variegated yarns that could be used for the ties.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You might be surprise. Pure scrappy quilts are sometimes the prettiest ones out there!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I'm anxious to get this one put together.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Idea - Use part of the blocks as the center. Then add a 2 in. strip of solid color - red? Black? other? around the formed rectangle. Then border with the rest of the blocks. Now add another strip of fabric 4in as the final boarder. 

Instead of tying the quilt, machine stitch in the ditch or just 1/4in outside the ditch. Bind with the inner board solid color. 

 Good luck. Should look wonderful anyway that you put it together.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Hmmm That's another great idea. Stitching in the ditch would be easier and faster than tieing the quilt. So many ideas to mull over.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

And when it is a family heirloom, they will all spend time wondering how you managed to place each square just right? What were you thinking, etc...... I think a lot of book reviews are like that.

I like the layout you have. But I find that adding a solid color makes it easier to put the blocks together in a way that pleases me.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Callieslamb, the blocks are just laid out to give an idea of all the colors. I'm going to Joanns today and will look for some fabric that catches my eye. I'm excited to get the top put together so that I can move on to the next quilt.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

It looks lovely - you'll have to show it to us when you have it all laid out. Good job!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I love scrappy quilts! The picture was gorgeous to me! It is certainly not ugly. Scrappy quilts seem like home to me.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I bought a large piece of bleached muslin today and will use it as filler blocks. I'm excited to get it put together.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't wait to see it done... I think it is already so pretty adn YEP great corners!


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

The pure unplanned scrappy quilts are my favorite. They are colorful and cheer me up on the darkest winter days. Could be because my favorite quilt when I was little was made that way. Though the fabric in between sure was from the 70's(lovely orange double knit polyester!). It was a warm and colorful quilt. With the muslin that you choose it will be beautiful as well as warm. Your daughter is a lucky girl if she gets that quilt.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Well I'm a true libra and have worried and fretted over just how to put the top together. I have red flannel squares cut out, I have muslin squares cut out and I have a piece of pretty blue flowered material that I'm giving some thought to. So many choices. When I do put it together it probably won't be with either of the colors I've mentioned. LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it's great. When my grandma taught me to quilt, she said that's how quilts got started. People saved bits and pieces of old clothes, sheets, towels, etc., that were too stained or frayed to be used for "good" any more, as they were too valuable to just throw away. Everything was just bits of this and that, no matched pattern, but they served as perfectly good quilts in cold houses with only a wood stove for heat. 

They also made them as tributes to loved ones lost. My dad died when I was five, and my grandma made a quilt top out of pieces of his suits and ties, mostly grays, blues and blacks, but then interspersed some red squares and tied it with red yarn. I loved that quilt and treasured it for many years, but lost it in a house fire. I love the high-dollar fancy quilts too, but I still love those old-fashioned patchwork quilts. Yours looks fine to me.


----------

